# Preamplificador RIAA con FETs



## crimson (Mar 15, 2013)

Un amigo me pidió un preamplificador RIAA, ya que hoy en día los preamplificadores actuales carecen de este tipo de entrada. Como me gusta experimentar, armé uno a FET, que tienen como particularidad no estar realimentados, sino que tienen una red ecualizadora RIAA pasiva, o "por absorción" como decíamos antes (mientras huíamos de los dinosaurios...).

El circuito es muy simple, y es un rejunte de varios que vi en la web, más un poco de acomodamiento en la práctica, más que nada por la polarización de los FETs BF245B que son los que se consiguen por aquí. Una primera etapa muestra por una resistencia de 47K y un capacitor de 47pF la correcta impedancia a la cápsula magnética. La señal en amplificada por el primer FET, y luego de pasar por la red RIAA vuelve a amplificarse, para compensar la atenuación de la red. La salida de este FET está hecha por medio de un seguidor de emisor con un transistor BC546, para lograr una impedancia más baja, que no desequilibre al FET y nos permita excitar sin inconvenientes un pre o amplificador común con entrada de línea de 150 / 200 mV.

La plaqueta la pensé para hacer con el método PFL (Percloruro Ferrico Less), esto es, sin tener que pasar la placa por el ácido. Se hace cortando la placa con un cutter o trincheta. Luego explico en detalle el sistema.

Aquí vemos la disposición de los componentes en la placa y en "rayo x" los cortes que hay que hacer para formar las pistas de cobre.

Un detalle importante a tener en cuenta es no doblar "a lo bestia" las patitas de los transistores, se debe usar una pequeña pinza y doblar a unos 2mm del cuerpo del transistor.

Comentario necesario:   Hay muchos audiófilos que buscan el "santo grial" en preamplificadores y demás, he visto algunos que en preamplificadores de este estilo usan capacitores de papel al aceite rusos, diciendo que son "lo más", y demás teorías extrañas. Yo usé capacitores multicapa de 1uF y poliéster para el resto, salvo los cerámicos de 47pF y funciona muy bien. Si pretenden "graves consistentes" y "agudos cristalinos", no sé si se los recomiendo. Pero si quieren un preamplificador sencillo, eficiente y fácil de armar, sí.
Saludos C



El método PFL (Percloruro Ferrico Less) lo vengo usando hace tiempo, porque una de las consultas más comunes es si no se puede obviar el uso de acido para hacer plaquetas. En estas cosas sencillas sí, se puede, en las más complejas no, pero para ir despuntando el vicio y hacer una plaquita simple se puede empezar de la siguiente forma:

En el caso del preamplificador a FET, imprimimos dos imágenes de las pistas y los Pads, dado que es una plaqueta estéreo.

Con un "pin" o punta fina tipo alfiler pnchamos donde van los agujeritos de los pads, para que al agujerear la mecha no "baile" fuera de la marca.

Procedemos a agujerear con una mecha de 1mm.

Luego de agujerear cortamos con un cutter o trincheta las pistas de cobre.

Con un destornillador de relojero procedemos a agrandar las pistas dejadas por el cutter, fijándonos que no queden rebarbas.

Con un tester en ohm (o mejor en continuidad con señal sonora) medimos pista por pista a ver si quedó accidentalmente en contacto con otra.

Luego le doy una mano de flux. yo lo hago con thinner y piedra de soldar (resina de colofonia) aunque hay otras fórmulas e incluso flux comerciales. Lo paso con un papel, porque si uso un pincel, éste se seca y queda inutilizado.

Ahora sí, aquí tenemos nuestra hermosa plaqueta. Este método me gusta más que el "Manhattan" o "dead bug", porque de arriba la placa se ve bien, queda más prolija.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2013)

Estoy por recuperar mis Long Plays


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2013)

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2013)

Eso de cortar los impresos 

¿ ahorra percloruro ?
¿ mejoraría el plano de masa ?
¿ es signo de vagancia ?

amen


----------



## crimson (Mar 16, 2013)

¡¡Gracias amigos!! ¿Puedo decir que cuenta con la bendición de Su Santidad? (Previo paso por ventanilla de Fogonazo Inc. por supuesto).
Saludos C

Para Dosme: es un pedido de los que recién empiezan en la Electrónica, a veces no tienen miedo de trabajar con corriente o quemarse los dedos con soldaduras, pero, indefectiblemente, le tienen pánico al percloruro. O tal vez le teman al escobazo de la patrona, si se les derrama percloruro en la cocina... la cosa es que como yo *detesto las excusas*, tardo un poco más en diseñar este tipo de placas para que todos puedan hacerla.
73's


----------



## Vitruvio (Mar 16, 2013)

Genial Sr. Crimson, como siempre. Un tutorial de un Pre RIAA. Muchas gracias.
Fogonazo y Dosmetros, me maté de riza de sus comentarios... jaja

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2013)

* Vitruvio* * * 


Che *Crimson* , yo soy muy arisco a hacer placas y de hecho he hecho el mismo tipo , pero en vez de cutter utilizo un Dremel con una fresa odontológica y regla , es menos trabajo , mas vagancia 

Está muy interesante


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> . . . . pero, indefectiblemente, le tienen pánico al percloruro. O tal vez le teman al escobazo de la patrona, si se les derrama percloruro en la cocina. . . .



Me chimentaron que con una solución de ácido oxálico del 10 a 15% en agua se eliminan las dichosas manchas de percloruro.
Este ácido se emplea en apicultura y es económico < 3U$ el Kg y se consigue fácilmente.

Me falta comprobarlo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Para Dosme: es un pedido de los que recién empiezan en la Electrónica, a veces no tienen miedo de trabajar con corriente o quemarse los dedos con soldaduras, pero, indefectiblemente, le tienen pánico al percloruro. O tal vez le teman al escobazo de la patrona, si se les derrama percloruro en la cocina... la cosa es que como yo *detesto las excusas*, tardo un poco más en diseñar este tipo de placas para que todos puedan hacerla.
> 73's


Yo me acuerdo cuando era joven    que en la revista Electrónica Práctica solían venir muchos artículos con diseños de PCB utilizando esa técnica...y me acuerdo también que comentaban algo como dice Dosmetros, de usar una fresa para cortar los surcos, pero claramente esta solución de Crimson es 1000 veces mas simple y accesible para los que recién comienzan.


----------



## crimson (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola Eza y vitruvio, gracias por comentar. El método del Drehmel lo usa un amigo mío, LW4DZC, con una fresa redondita que consiguió en una joyería de la calle Libertad. Va muy bien, lo que pasa es que yo tengo un "Chino-hmel" y fresas comunes, es un poco más dificultoso, por eso este método, que se hace con lo más simple.
Saludos C


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 16, 2013)

Crimson ¡¡ espectacular !!!


----------



## pato2009 (May 24, 2013)

ago una consulta hay alguna forma de que este pre amplificador se le pueda ajustar la ganancia ... desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## crimson (May 24, 2013)

Hola pato2009, no,estos preamplificadores no tienen red de realimentación, con la cual podés fijar la ganancia del dispositivo.

La ganancia depende de la transconductancia del FET y de la resistencia de Drain, la cual mucho no podés tocar porque de ella depende la correcta polarización del dispositivo, dado que debe quedar a V/2 para que trabaje correctamente.
Si el tema es darle más ganancia, no es posible, pero si la cosa es sacarle ganancia probá con un laboratorio virtual de inventarle una realimentación en alterna.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> . . . .pero si la cosa es sacarle ganancia probá con un laboratorio virtual de inventarle una realimentación en alterna.
> Saludos C



O agregá un potenciómetro/preset a la salida que *no* ajusta ganancia. pero te permite regular el valor de la señal de salida.


----------



## pato2009 (May 24, 2013)

muchísimas gracias por su pronto respuesta... si la idea era bajar la ganancia pero temía justamente que deje de funcionar correctamente .... dada la necesidad de una rápida solución voy a ir por la solución de fogonazo ... igual me parece que por gusto luego me pondré a sacar cuentas para ya tener la forma de modificar este circuito ... espero no te moleste crimson y demás compañeros del foro si ago algunas preguntas! 

Repito muchísimas gracias por la pronta respuesta!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2013)

Si alguien quiere "Jugar" con la simulación, aquí la tienen para Multisim 12.

​


----------



## faviolone (Ago 16, 2013)

me parece que voy a armar este..ja. se podran usar transistores de germanio?


----------



## miguelus (Ago 17, 2013)

faviolone dijo:


> me parece que voy a armar este..ja. se podran usar transistores de germanio?





Si que se puede pero, entonces en la Fuente de Alimentación, hay que utilizar Rectificadores de Selenio, de esa  manera mantenemos el aire "Vintage" 

Sal U2


----------



## reMixer (Oct 18, 2013)

Gracias sr Crimson, por tu gran laburo y prolijidad, se ve hermoso.
 Que mas puedo decir, elegancia en el trabajo y en el avatar


----------



## moncada (Oct 19, 2013)

Un trabajo excelente, limpio, bien distribuido y económico. Diseñar y construir algo mediante ese sistema me parece más difícil que mi arcaico y corrosivo método a base de edding 3000, agua oxigenada y salfumant... . Tengo que probarlo. Mis más sinceras felicitaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## judith y holofernes (Abr 25, 2014)

Hola, Mr. Crimson

Me gustaría armar este pre RIAA para incorporarlo dentro de una Lenco L133 y conectarlo directamente a una placa PCI Juli@. Recurro a Ud. porque no tengo conocimientos suficientes de electrónica para resolver estas dudas. 
1. ¿Será suficiente la señal para dicha placa?
2. En el circuito figuran diez condensadores, si no me equivoco, pero en la foto y en el dibujo aparecen once. ¿Cuál será la mejor alternativa?

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## crimson (Abr 26, 2014)

Hola judith y holofernes, bienvenido a Foro; calculo que el nivel de señal es suficiente para la placa de sonido que refieres, los niveles de entrada de la cápsula magnética y los de salida del pre son totalmente estándar. El capacitor que "sobra" y que me olvidé de explicar es uno de 47pF que va desde el drenador al gate del segundo FET y se usa solamente en caso de autooscilaciones. Te conviene armar la placa y dejar los agujeritos. Si conectado el equipo escuchás algo de soplido le soldás ese capacitor, sino, no hay que instalarlo. Andá comentando tus progresos, para poder ayudarte.
Saludos C


----------



## judith y holofernes (Abr 26, 2014)

Muchísimas gracias, Crimson.
Aunque voy a tardar bastante, prometo comentar cómo sigue el proyecto. Creo que lo voy a hacer con una PCB "a la percloruro". Veremos qué sale. 
Es un gusto encontrar un sitio como éste, con gente atenta, dispuesta y capaz. 
Un detalle nada más, ¡qué hermosa era Diana Rigg!


----------



## crimson (Abr 26, 2014)

¡Si lo vas a hacer con percloruro armate éste:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/363861/ _
que es excelente!  La idea de los FETs es que es un circuito sencillo para hacer con el sistema de etching.

Saludos C


----------



## judith y holofernes (Abr 28, 2014)

Supongo que debés referirte a que el ROTEL tiene mejor sonido. Y bueno. Ya había dibujado el PCB del pre con FET, pero por lo que llevo leído de este foro voy a seguir tu criterio. 
Nuevamente, gracias por tu atención.


----------

